# Packard Bell Easynote HeraC



## pacuk01 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi,

I have been given an Easynote Hera C by a friend. It has a dodgey on/off button. Has anybody got a service manual to help me dismantle this laptop. And also if a new/replacement part is available. Will other on/off switches from other models fit. I see a model GL on ebay which looks intact.

I am used to taking my aging Tosh apart and replacing fans etc without any probs.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is the nearest thing I can find Packard Bell EasyNote Service Manual free download,schematics,datasheets,eeprom bins,pcb,repair info for test equipment and electronics try looking for easynote mh35 it appears to be the same model


----------

